# PCGH.de: Echoes of War: Blizzard veröffentlicht offiziellen Spiele-Soundtrack im November



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: Echoes of War: Blizzard veröffentlicht offiziellen Spiele-Soundtrack im November*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## lompu (29. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: Echoes of War: Blizzard veröffentlicht offiziellen Spiele-Soundtrack im November*

Also es gab mal eine Zeit, da konnte man sich einige (nicht schlechte) Musikstücke von der Blizzard-Homepage oder den entsprechenden Unterseiten als mp3 herunterladen. Das war dann meistens unter "Media". War eine nette Geste für Fans. Heute kann man dort nur einen flash-Player aufrufen und darf für die ehemals kostenfrei zugänglichen Stücke Geld zahlen. Fans hat man ja mittlerweile genug, da braucht man sowas nicht mehr...


----------



## snifflestick (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Echoes of War: Blizzard veröffentlicht offiziellen Spiele-Soundtrack im November*

Die Musik die auf der offziellen Blizzard-Seite angeboten wurde, war dirket die aus dem Spiel. Das Album jedoch besteht aus Lieder die von einem Symphoie-Orchester aufgenommen wurden. Ist also was anderes.

BTW: Manche Lieder sind voll geil


----------

